# Ratschlag zu Applikationsentwurf



## earlgrey_tea (25. Nov 2011)

Liebe Javafreunde freunde,

ich entwerfe zur Zeit eine Software, mit der ich einen Fragebogen simuliere. Dabei sollen die Versuchspersonen auf Bilder klicken, die zu einem präsentierten Text pasen.

Es gibt in meinem Aufbau folgende Komponenten: Einen Server im Internet, auf dem eine Datenbank läuft, die sowohl die Infos über die Versuchspersonen, die Fragen und die hierzu gegebenen Antworten vorhält. Die Datenbank will ich auf keinen Fall frei ins Internet hängen, sondern mit irgendeiner Form von Middleware abkapseln. Die Clients sollen als Applikation *nicht* als Applet realisiert werden (hab ich leider keinen Einfluss drauf).

Bisher hatte ich folgende Vorstellungen: 

Middleware: Java Servlet
Client - Server Kommunikation: RMI oder Corba

Macht das Sinn? Ich bin mir sehr unsicher. Der Umfang des Projektes ist eher gering. Es handelt sich um eine Abschlussarbeit, die ich allein bestreite.

Ihr würdet mir sehr weiterhelfen, wenn ihr Vorschläge zur *Architektur* macht. Programmcode, etc. sollte kein Probblem für mich sein.

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge!
earlgrey_tea


----------



## Marcinek (25. Nov 2011)

Im Prinzip kannst du das so machen.

Aber ich würde Spring, EJB nutzten statt so altes Croba.


----------



## earlgrey_tea (25. Nov 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wusste gar nicht dass CORBA Schon wieder aus der Mode ist. Also Spring und EJB hören sich zunächst gut an, ich vermute jedoch dass es ein gewaltiges Maß an Einarbeitung erfordert. Gibt es ncicht noch eine etwas _"kleinere" _Lösung?

Viele Grüße
earlgrey_tea


----------



## Marcinek (25. Nov 2011)

Ein Servlet und JSP.

Wobei EJBs nicht wirklich schwer zu implementieren sind. Spring hingegen benötigt schon mehr arbeit.


----------



## earlgrey_tea (26. Nov 2011)

Ich werd mich mal an die EJB's dransetzen. Dem Wikipediaartikel nach zu urteilen passen die "Bohnen" ja genau auf meine Problemstellung.  

Super! Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## earlgrey_tea (26. Nov 2011)

Brauch ich für Beans eigentlich einen speziellen Sever oder reicht ein Tomcat aus?


----------



## Gast2 (26. Nov 2011)

Falls du EJBs entwickeln willst, dann kommst du mit Tomcat nicht aus. Dafür brauchst du dann einen Applicationserver der den vollen J2EE Stack implementiert, z.b. Glassfish.


----------



## earlgrey_tea (26. Nov 2011)

Hmmmmkay. Da Glassfish ja Open Source ist, sollte er auf jedem Linux Server zu finden sein. ( hoffe ich zumindest). Tomcat wär mir lieber gewesen; den denn ich schon. 

Übrigens super Signatur. Hab gut gelacht  :-D

Gute Nacht !
earlgrey-tea


----------

